# ice fishing



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone know if any local lakes have safe ice? Pineview etc. Thank you!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Refer to ice conditions forum


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ii did nothing really up to date


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Go to http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/ and click on the region your interested above the map. There will be a little dated blurb about every watershed. Its Generally the goto , actually more so than this forum sometimes when Ice conditions are concerned (for me personally...no offense to anyone!) as people tend to hit the Ice a little earlier than i feel is safe. The DWR website has a lot of great info on it and they keep it pretty current.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

No offense to your opinion on the DWR site for ice conditions but if I relied on their site for safe ice conditions I doubt I'd ever make it on the ice. I just checked several waters near my home that I know for a fact have very safe 6" to over a foot of safe ice and the DWR lists them as "unstable ice." Other waters that have newer ice (likely fishable) imply there is no ice at all. They are just too slow and to minimize their liability they always understate the safety of the ice conditions. The last several years I've been on over a foot of ice and they reported unstabel or unsafe ice. I just laugh and think, "thanks for the warning." Make a call or a visit to a sporting goods store, they are hearing the latest if you don't like what you're reading on the web. There's no substitute for taking a drive and seeing for yourself.


----------

